# Just wondering



## jimmycracker (Dec 31, 2006)

Is there any classical music that uses only x-major and x-minor for the whole piece? The theme from 2001 doesn't work, in case you were gonna say that.

Thanks.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

I haven't seen the score, but I read somewhere that Biber's (huge) Missa Salisburgensis is almost entirely in C Major. It would not mean a lot, if it wasn't a 50 minute mass.


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

Jimmycracker, can you be more specific? Do you mean music that does not modulate to other key areas, or music that uses only one chord?

Certainly there is no _real_ music that uses only one chord for the whole piece.

But there are plenty of examples of short pieces that do not modulate.


----------



## jimmycracker (Dec 31, 2006)

Sorry, I meant a piece that only uses two chords, not just one—x major and x minor. For example, the opening to 2001 uses only 2 chords, x major and x minor... but I'm looking for something that's like that for the entire piece.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

> Sorry, I meant a piece that only uses two chords, not just one-x major and x minor. For example, the opening to 2001 uses only 2 chords, x major and x minor... but I'm looking for something that's like that for the entire piece.


If you mean "Also sprach Zarathustra" by Richard Strauss, there more than just two tonalities there. What you hear there is a short introduction to a 33 minutes orchestral work.


----------



## johnnyx (Jan 3, 2007)

Kurkikohtaus said:


> Certainly there is no _real_ music that uses only one chord for the whole piece.


Man, you need to listen to JOHN LEE HOOKER and MILES DAVIS!


----------



## jimmycracker (Dec 31, 2006)

Manuel said:


> If you mean "Also sprach Zarathustra" by Richard Strauss, there more than just two tonalities there. What you hear there is a short introduction to a 33 minutes orchestral work.


That's what I said. I was talking about the opening-not the rest of the piece.


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

But the opening of *Also Sprach* has many many many different chords... listen again.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Kurkikohtaus said:


> But the opening of *Also Sprach* has many many many different chords... listen again.


That's right. Jimmycracker, you can get the piano reduction of the work, and check by yourself.


----------



## jimmycracker (Dec 31, 2006)

Okay, sorry I'm not being clear. I was referring to the *first part* of the opening-the first 6 measures.
http://www.8notes.com/school/scores/piano/strass_zarathustra1.gif

So that's what I'm asking... if there any pieces that just use those 2 chords for the entire song. (or the equivalent of those two chords in any other key)

If you still say that first part uses more than 2 chords... I give up. I'll take a class or something.


----------

